# Help about Fallout New Vegas: Killing Papa Khan or treating with him.



## JMAA (Feb 6, 2011)

I did really screw it. Maybe.
I want to do one of two things: kill Papa Khan or make him ally with the NCR. I started out talking to "his son" (I don't remember how he's called) and make him ally the NCR, but when I talked to the NCR gal (I don't remember either), and told her Papa Khan wouldn't do ally the NCR, I got to kill him.
I don't really want to mess with the amount of Great Khans' soldiers in his dining room. I don't have much of Lockpicking (I've just got 30~ of it), so I always need to get to the front door. I tried exploiting a bit to get hidden when killing him, but the people around him would start attacking me.
Any way to solve this?


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 6, 2011)

Either a fat man.
or find a khan outfit "laying around *wink *wink"


----------



## JMAA (Feb 6, 2011)

I already solved it. I just had to wait a time until I could get into Papa Khan's room and another time to get him inside the room to kill him while asleep with the door closed. No one noticed, case solved.
Thanks anyways.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 6, 2011)

Blow up his pants.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 6, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Blow up his pants.


 Must...Resit.....making........ dirty joke....


----------



## JMAA (Feb 6, 2011)

I killed Mr. House by the way.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 6, 2011)

JMAA said:


> I killed Mr. House by the way.


 It's weird. first time I say him I thought I could smell him.


----------

